# new syrian dwarf hamster



## Leanne Kavanagh (Mar 10, 2016)

I am getting a Syrian dwarf hamster tomorrow and I was wondering is they're anything apart from the necessities that will make her feel more at home?
And I also need a name for her suggestions anyone?
thanks very much


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Do you mean Syrian hamster, which looks like this:









Or a dwarf hamster? Which looks like this:


----------

